# The Printer From Hell



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

I just bought a new printer - one of those All-in-One jobs - and it's the Printer From Hell.



Bought it online at BestBuy - excellent price, free shipping, said it would arrive in 7-10 business days but it arrived 2 days after ordering.

Two ink cartridges included, one black and one multi-color - they installed in seconds.

Initial installation - easy. Initial calibration - perfect. 

Not using its wireless capability as I have a hard-wired cable modem, but it's something that can be implemented easily.

Printed several plastic-canvas patterns for roomie - she was thrilled. 

It prints quickly, quietly and with excellent results. Scans beautifully. Copies are great.


So what's the problem?

*I'm WAITING for it to do something BAD! *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the problem?

If it's anything like my all-in-one Canon cheapo printer ...  it's poor brain will go haywire at some point!!!   When you want to scan, it will copy.  When you copy it will resize by itself.  Want 1 copy, you get 6.  It drives me bananas!
Also cheap ink cartridges that translate to forever having to swap them out.

Just happen to be looking for a new printer ... Best Buy, huh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

I know Best Buy has a bad reputation in some places - just like any other retail outlet - and I would never buy their tech support, but their prices and fast shipping seem to be great. Also, if there's ever a problem with an online purchase and I can't get satisfaction with emails, there's always the store itself just a short bus-ride away.

Ink cartridges ... I used to refill my own cartridges and saved a lot of money in the process. Now many of the printers have sensors in them that only accept their own brand of NEW cartridges. I'm not sure what this one will be like, but I'm not really in the mood to find out.

This is the HP 3510 All-in-One - only paid around $80 for it. I have an HP laptop, have had HP desktops in the past - I'm happy with their quality, much more so than Dell or many of the other brands. Canon is a great brand for cameras - not sure about their computer stuff though. 

The best printer I ever had was the one I leased for my school. I've even forgotten the brand, but it was a monster worth about $4,000 and used solid ink modules - they were like wax - and it did something like 20 B&W copies a minute. High-end stuff and the ink was expensive, but for a business like mine that needed it it was a great thing. It produced almost a raised-ink effect on the copies it made, which I though always gave it a touch of class.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

In the market for a new printer, myself.  HP is on the short list.  Why don't I just pull the pin and buy one?  Need a scanner, too...


----------



## TICA (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a HP 6310 All-in-one and haven't had a problem other than the ink cartridges are expensive.  It prints, scans and faxes (although I've never used the fax).  It's a couple of years old and I think it was under $200 but I've use it a lot and it hasn't caused any problems.  I'd recommend it to others.....


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

HP Photosmart 7510 is a fine printer. We purchased it at Staples and have been very satisfied. If you get on HP's mailing list, they have great specials on ink refills.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I just bought a new printer - one of those All-in-One jobs - and it's the Printer From Hell.
> 
> View attachment 1103
> 
> ...



Wait until you have to buy new ink cartridges the price you will be paying for them.  LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> Wait until you have to buy new ink cartridges the price you will be paying for them.  LOL



Oh, yeah. I always price-out the ink before I even consider buying the printer - their ink seems in line with all the other manufacturers. Something like $15 for the black and $20 for tri-color. 

It isn't going to be a high-usage machine so I'm not too worried.

But here's a self-fulfilling prophecy for you: I was complaining that SOMETHING was going to go wrong, wasn't I? Well, last night my roommate is printing out her stuff and every 8 sheets or so the control panel on the printer gives an error code. Wouldn't print again until I hit the "OK" button on it, then it would re-cycle and print fine for another few copies.

Next time it does that I'll have to write the code down and check it out, because I didn't see anything that was being done wrong. Maybe it's just a software upgrade or a bug fix I need ... 

I really should know better by now not to tempt the Gods ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah. I always price-out the ink before I even consider buying the printer - their ink seems in line with all the other manufacturers. Something like $15 for the black and $20 for tri-color.
> 
> It isn't going to be a high-usage machine so I'm not too worried.
> 
> ...



It has started .....


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2013)

I was just lurking and I noticed this thread..
Today we went to Sudbury to buy a printer.. I bought the HP M 1212 which is a laser printer.. It is one of those 4 in 1 deals with a printer, scanner, photocopier, and a fax..

I don't use the printer very often and that is why I chose a laser unit.. The ink (which is powder) never dries up..
Actually, I didn't even install it yet..

My old printer just dried up on me.. It was a Cannon IP 1100 which always worked perfect if there was ink in it.. I used to have the cartridges refilled..

I NEVER use colour to print.. Only B&W, so why not buy a laser (black only) printer..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2013)

Believe it or not, Steve, I've never had a laser printer. I always thought about getting one but I always ended up going with either the lower-end inkjets or the high-end solid inks. Very little in-between.

But yeah, lasers are great if you only do B&W, although of course they DO have color laser printers now.

I want to save up for a 3-D printer - those are awesome!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 6, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I want to save up for a 3-D printer - those are awesome!



With a 3-D printer, can you printer your own printer???


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2013)

That Guy said:


> With a 3-D printer, can you printer your own printer???



Heck, with the right set-up you could print a printer printing another printer.

Seriously, they do a LOT more than just print out a sheet of paper ...


----------

